# Shark report



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

Anyone had any luck with the sharks lately. Was in Sargent this past weekend and couldn't imagine anyone fishing the weed....


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Id like to hear about some too, ive been waiting on the weed to subside a bit before i chase them hard. Ive seen very few shark reports on here this year, i imagine mostly due to the extra heavy weed making running lines tough. Caught a ton last june, one of my best months for numbers of sharks ever. The surf was thick with blacktips and bulls. I imagine theyre there, just tough to get a bait to right now.


----------



## the_butcher (Jun 3, 2014)

I've seen more reports of hammers being caught of the jetties and piers in galveston. But as far as the beach itself I feel it's near impossible to set a line down to even try with all this weed in the water.


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

do you have links to these reports about hammers in galveston?


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

Blueshoes said:


> do you have links to these reports about hammers in galveston?


X2


----------



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

Catching sharks up to 6ft at POC. BT's and sharpnose


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

They moved in thick the other day offshore. Quite a bit of seaweed out there making its way to a beach near you.


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

if the surf flattens tomorrow afternoon or saturday morning im going to be going BTB after those kings


----------



## CootHammer (Jan 10, 2012)

61st street pier's Facebook page showed one about 5' about 2 weeks ago. I think it was the same shark but I seen at least 10 different people with pics of it, there was even a video of it being brought in. Pretty sure it died. It was a Hammer forsure and not a Bonnet.


----------



## lshunter (Mar 6, 2014)

Fished hard south of Port A area this past saturday night with four big rods out. Was some serious non stop work tending to lines keeping weed off them. No runs yet this season. More trouble than it's worth IMO


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Blueshoes said:


> if the surf flattens tomorrow afternoon or saturday morning im going to be going BTB after those kings


Those were thick as well, caught 2 limits in 5 casts. The 4th cast resulted in a big Jack. They went ape scat for the poppers I painted


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm glad some one is catching some Kings. How far out were you fishing? Trolling or fishing a rig?


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Didn't stop to fish till we came across a weed mat that was in an area that was holding flying fish about 30miles out, knew something niceeeee had to be under. Trolled it hooked a sail fish lost it after a few minutes and many many jumps. Then we fished a rig.


----------

